# mylistofhomehaunts



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I am compiling a list of home haunts to use as refernce to whoever visits my site. If interested:

1. Post with your website

2. If I need to reject it for any reason, I will pm you! (This probably won't happen)

This is my benefit to other haunters just starting out like me!
I plan to make a whole new freewebs site alone for these links so please be part of it!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea!
I've been thinking about doing something similar to this but haven't really gone through with it...
I'd love to be a part of it!

My website is www.frontyardfright.com

Also, are you going to be using banners?
Or just word links?

Oh, and if you need any help with the design or html or anything I'm more than willing to help out!
.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's mine:

The Haunting of Ivy Hall
_at Scarecrow Hill_

www.hauntingivyhall.com


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

well, it would be neat to have a fancier html site...I'm not sure about banners cause of the amount of haunts planned...but for now i'll get the freewebs bascic layout one and send it to you Frontyard Fright by next week. Thanks!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

CC - very nice site! you guys do that site yourself? and the picture quality of the photos is great - what camera you use?

hey skeletonowl - what about just a link from youtube - unfortunately i dont have a website


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a few. One is www.hauntseeker.com then www.deathtouch.hauntseeker.com and then www.nakedfrog.net Nakedfrog isn't a horror site. Maybe half of it when I am done.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

DT, have you ever gone on the Gallery of Goulish Homes tour here in St. Charles?

I'd imagine that the haunt styles vary home to home, but it's a popular event and worth posting the link. Some of the haunters go all out, especially on judging night.

http://www.st-charlesparks.org/links/galleryofghoulishhomestour.htm


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No I didn't know about that. I don't acatully own the house that I am at now, but I bet my landlord would like to know. Thank you.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok I have this one that propmaster did for me but its not really updated but still good......
http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/Wormyt/trisha.htm and then here is my photobucket site with mainly all my props.

Pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket I am 
The Hunt On Sanders Hill


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

you can count me in


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

1031fan said:


> CC - very nice site! you guys do that site yourself? and the picture quality of the photos is great - what camera you use?
> 
> hey skeletonowl - what about just a link from youtube - unfortunately i dont have a website


Thanks, 1031 fan! Yes, I created the website. (I'm a graphic designer/web designer.)

I have a Canon digital SLR camera, that I just love. It's one of the best business investments I've ever made.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the great response! I will be working on the "Beta" website soon! I promise to finish before September don't worry!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Site construct will begin either today or tomorrow...
Just a head's up!


----------

